# Fondriest bottom bracket shell



## igor-jz (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi!
Does anybody know what size of bottom bracket shell have the Fondriest frames?
I would be very kind for comments.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

igor-jz said:


> Hi!
> Does anybody know what size of bottom bracket shell have the Fondriest frames?
> I would be very kind for comments.
> Thanks in advance!


Italian threaded, which is 70mm


----------



## igor-jz (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks!


----------

